# Brauche einen Rat für eine Werbetafel



## DJ Dicker (13. August 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein Imbiss und möchte mir eine neue Werbetafel selbst gestalten aber in einer Größe von 60cm Hoch und 2m Lang wie kann ich das erstellen mit Photoshop das 
wenn ich sie erstellt habe möchte ich sie bei einer Firma auf  Folie Drucken lassen und auf eine Edelstahlplatte draufkleben wie muss ich das machen ich danke im Voraus


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (13. August 2008)

Salut.

Also, ich würde im Vorfeld mit der Druckfirma Kontakt aufnehmen und mit denen besprechen, wie die deine Werbetafel haben wollen. Sprich, welche Auflösung, in welchem Dateiformat etc.

Wenn du diese Daten weißt, erstellst du eine neue Datei, gibst die Maße von 60x200 cm und die entsprechende Auflösung.
Dann hast du schon mal den Platz, auf dem du deine Werbetafel mit Leben füllen kannst.


----------



## DJ Dicker (13. August 2008)

Was ist den Normal wie machen die Profis das ich möchte die schrift so gross machen das mann sie von weid weck sehen kann wie soll ich das erstellen ich danke im voraus


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (13. August 2008)

Wie bei - so ziemlich - jeder Arbeit, fängt man mit dem Inhalt an.
In diesem Fall willst du ja eine bestimmte Information an die Kunden bringen (Preise, Angebote etc.). Und diese Informationen sollten alle auf die Tafel.
Das heißt, du musst vorher bißchen rumrechnen, wie viele Zeilen, Spalten du brauchst, ob du eine Überschrift haben willst usw.

Am bsten vorher eine kleine Zeichnung machen, in der du schon mal grob anordnest, was wo hinkommt, wie der Platz passt und so.

Und danach ist es eigentlich nur noch Geschmackssache, wie das formatiert und evtl. grafisch aufbereitet wird.


----------



## DJ Dicker (13. August 2008)

Ok das mache ich dann und ich melde mich dann bei ihnen wieder Danke ihnen


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (13. August 2008)

Mach das. Und du darfst ruhig Du sagen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. August 2008)

Hallo DJ Dicker,

deine Beiträge werden ungemein lesbarer, wenn du an den passenden Stellen Satzzeichen verwendest.
Vergleiche dazu bitte auch die Netiquette, vor allem Punkt 15.

Danke & Grüße,
Markus


----------



## DJ Dicker (13. August 2008)

Ok das mache ich dann und ich melde mich dann bei ihnen wieder Danke ihnen


----------



## jonnybee (14. August 2008)

Übrigens: Wenn es wirklich auf Folie grdruckt wird und du gerasterte Daten verwenden möchtest (z.B. Fotos von Würstchen etc), dann geht das mit Photoshop in Ordnung. Wenn es aber nur Texte und Vektorgrafiken hast (z.B. Linien, Symbole aus Pfaden etc), dann bietet sich Indesign oder Illustrator an! Die Datenmenge wird wesentlich kleiner und das Ergebnis ist auch noch gestochen scharf, wenn es auf 60x200 gedruckt wird!

Übrigens2: Die meisten Beschriftungsfirmen bieten die einfache Gestaltung Ihrer Blachen auch selbst an. Das kostet nicht viel und du umgehst so den Stress mit Design und Datenerstellung...


----------



## Dalli77 (14. August 2008)

Hallo,

wie schon genannt wurde:
Ein neues Dokument mit 60x200cm erstellen. Farbmodus CMYK (Druckfarben). Auflösung 300 dpi. Abspeichern im Modus PSD, die fertige Datei dann als TIFF. Das wären die grundsätzlichen Einstellungen.
Alles andere sollte man bei der Druckerei erfragen.Eventuell müsste man dem Dokument Beschnitt zugeben und das Dokument etwas größer anlegen und ein Farbprofil hinzufügen.
Wie jonnybee schon gesagt hat, macht Photoshop nur Sinn, wenn auch Bilder implementiert werden, zum Beispiel Würstchen im Hintergrund.
Ansonsten eine Sache von Illustrator, Freehand oder gar Corel. Vorteil hierbei wäre, die Druckerei könnte dein Dokument nachträglich korrigieren und bearbeiten, z.B. Schriften in Pfade umwandeln und skalieren.
Gruß
D


----------

